# Tip signs - I did a 180!



## Cableguynoe

Ok guys, so over the past 2 years I've been against tip signs. I just never felt comfortable with it and probably discouraged many from using them.
Well... I was wrong! Probably for the first time since I started posting here.

Since I've been driving less and less lately, about 3 Friday nights a month, and actually see possibly not driving any more at all in a few months, I thought I would try something else to make more money.

Well I just made over $350 just in tips this weekend. Now, this wasn't an average weekend, so I'm not suggesting I can make this kind of money any weekend. It was the AT&T Pro AM. So it's a big money week anyway. Biggest of the year for me. Even took a vacation day from work Friday to drive. 
But this is my 3rd time driving this event, and every year I make less and less, but this year my tips tripled. 
I would say without my sign I make $100-150 less in tips, based on past experience.

Here's the sign. I wanted it kind of simple, but my style is to try to add a little humor/cheesyness to it.
The sign is actually larger and has Uber logo, but I cut it off.









(Made a cameo appearance in my pic)

Only once did anyone mention the sign. Group of guys getting out. One hands me a $5, another a $10. One says "go get some fuel". 
Others didn't mention it but the tips kept coming in! Just looking over my fares I would say about 60-70% of my pax tipped.

So I will never drive without it again. And I recommend if you don't have one, *GET ONE!







*

Here are the tips thanks to my awesome sign. Over 100 in cash tips also.

















Mods, I know you might want to move this to the TIPS section, but I'm calling this advice.
I didn't post it over there because that's where threads go to die, so I don't frequent those areas. Move it if you must. but I like it here.


----------



## Pax Collector

Nice! 

Amazon, here I come.


----------



## GL1800SK

got these for my car...... responses have been positive.


----------



## Cableguynoe

GL1800SK said:


> got these for my car...... responses have been positive.


If it works for you, that's great. 
I think this is why I always stayed away from them from the start.This was the only thing available back then.
I personally think it's too much. Like the flight attendants with all the safety stuff they say. No one pays attention.
That's why I really like my sign or signs that just say "tips are greatly appreciated".

But like i discovered, results are what matters, not my feelings on something.


----------



## MoreTips

I noticed the difference a sign made my first night having it. I have modified it over the past two years but absolutely get those signs out. Also if possible have a few starter bucks in a safe spot to help encourage the riders thought that "everybody's doing it".


----------



## kc ub'ing!

Sell out!


----------



## Philly215

Maybe I should try it. I’ve always been afraid to do that kind of stuff. I just don’t want to look like I am begging for more money or something. Shit, man, I gotta try it.


----------



## Juggalo9er

Philly215 said:


> Maybe I should try it. I've always been afraid to do that kind of stuff. I just don't want to look like I am begging for more money or something. Shit, man, I gotta try it.


Driving for Uber is begging for money, the tip sign only means you're asking for more


----------



## Cableguynoe

Philly215 said:


> Maybe I should try it. I've always been afraid to do that kind of stuff. I just don't want to look like I am begging for more money or something. Shit, man, I gotta try it.


Yep, exactly how I felt. Even felt that way driving this weekend knowing I was getting tips.
But when money talks, I shut up.

If anyone is interested in the same one I have:

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/263390205647


----------



## Uberfunitis

I would not use it, but I am glad you are happy with the results.


----------



## BigRedDriver

Cableguynoe said:


> Yep, exactly how I felt. Even felt that way driving this weekend knowing I was getting tips.
> But when money talks, I shut up.
> 
> If anyone is interested in the same one I have:
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/263390205647


Dude! At that price it's definitely worth a try!


----------



## FLKeys

I don't like the tip specific signs myself I made sign that includes a few things including dash cam notice, tips and rating 5 stars. I have seen my tips increase and I have seen the number of rated rides increase.

I know how many feel about star ratings, I don't care, I have had several PAX mention my rating and how they feel more comfortable. I also think it helps talk up some tips.


----------



## GigEconoMom

MoreTips said:


> I noticed the difference a sign made my first night having it. I have modified it over the past two years but absolutely get those signs out. Also if possible have a few starter bucks in a safe spot to help encourage the riders thought that "everybody's doing it".
> View attachment 296565


Nice Kia soul. Is yours a 2016 as well?


----------



## sadboy

kc ub'ing! said:


> Sell out!


X's 2


----------



## TomTheAnt

Cableguynoe said:


> If anyone is interested in the same one I have:
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/263390205647


And no affiliation, of course...


----------



## reg barclay

You can call this your 180 days of change.


----------



## Merc7186

Okay.....am I the only one who looked at the 90 cent Prime Time from Lyft and laughed. They are such a cute company.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Merc7186 said:


> Okay.....am I the only one who looked at the 90 cent Prime Time from Lyft and laughed. They are such a cute company.


lol. that they are.
I actually accepted several 100%'s and even one 200% Primetime. But I canceled them over Uber's $20 surge.
I figured a $20 surge is better than a Lyft 200% minimum fare.


----------



## New2This

Cableguynoe said:


> lol. that they are.
> I actually accepted several 100%'s and even one 200% Primetime. But I canceled them over Uber's $20 surge.
> I figured a $20 surge is better than a Lyft 200% minimum fare.


This is where you and I disagree. I still have PT multiplier for Lyft but Surge Roulette on Uber. I can usually Longhaul a 200% PT, especially Shared, over Uber. Granted we don't get many $20+ Surges.


----------



## sadboy

Long haul for the WIN


----------



## Spider-Man

Cableguynoe said:


> Ok guys, so over the past 2 years I've been against tip signs. I just never felt comfortable with it and probably discouraged many from using them.
> Well... I was wrong! Probably for the first time since I started posting here.
> 
> Since I've been driving less and less lately, about 3 Friday nights a month, and actually see possibly not driving any more at all in a few months, I thought I would try something else to make more money.
> 
> Well I just made over $350 just in tips this weekend. Now, this wasn't an average weekend, so I'm not suggesting I can make this kind of money any weekend. It was the AT&T Pro AM. So it's a big money week anyway. Biggest of the year for me. Even took a vacation day from work Friday to drive.
> But this is my 3rd time driving this event, and every year I make less and less, but this year my tips tripled.
> I would say without my sign I make $100-150 less in tips, based on past experience.
> 
> Here's the sign. I wanted it kind of simple, but my style is to try to add a little humor/cheesyness to it.
> The sign is actually larger and has Uber logo, but I cut it off.
> 
> View attachment 296543
> 
> (Made a cameo appearance in my pic)
> 
> Only once did anyone mention the sign. Group of guys getting out. One hands me a $5, another a $10. One says "go get some fuel".
> Others didn't mention it but the tips kept coming in! Just looking over my fares I would say about 60-70% of my pax tipped.
> 
> So I will never drive without it again. And I recommend if you don't have one, *GET ONE!
> View attachment 296555
> *
> 
> Here are the tips thanks to my awesome sign. Over 100 in cash tips also.
> 
> View attachment 296553
> View attachment 296557
> 
> 
> Mods, I know you might want to move this to the TIPS section, but I'm calling this advice.
> I didn't post it over there because that's where threads go to die, so I don't frequent those areas. Move it if you must. but I like it here.


did you print that yourself or purchased it somewhere. i never was a sign person either. But after seeing that it just makes sense and i would've tipped as well if i saw that. But i like your style, where do i get this or do i write it myself?


----------



## Cableguynoe

New2This said:


> This is where you and I disagree. I still have PT multiplier for Lyft but Surge Roulette on Uber. I can usually Longhaul a 200% PT, especially Shared, over Uber. Granted we don't get many $20+ Surges.


We actually don't disagree. This was a special situation. 
I was picking up from a golf course and most were going to hotels just a few miles away. 
Not much room to long haul.

My best bet was doing as many $24 minimum fares as possible, and the tips were flowing like wine. So the more rides also helped the tips.


Spider-Man said:


> did you print that yourself or purchased it somewhere. i never was a sign person either. But after seeing that it just makes sense and i would've tipped as well if i saw that. But i like your style, where do i get this or do i write it myself?


I put eBay link in a previous post


----------



## goneubering

Cableguynoe said:


> Ok guys, so over the past 2 years I've been against tip signs. I just never felt comfortable with it and probably discouraged many from using them.
> Well... I was wrong! Probably for the first time since I started posting here.
> 
> Since I've been driving less and less lately, about 3 Friday nights a month, and actually see possibly not driving any more at all in a few months, I thought I would try something else to make more money.
> 
> Well I just made over $350 just in tips this weekend. Now, this wasn't an average weekend, so I'm not suggesting I can make this kind of money any weekend. It was the AT&T Pro AM. So it's a big money week anyway. Biggest of the year for me. Even took a vacation day from work Friday to drive.
> But this is my 3rd time driving this event, and every year I make less and less, but this year my tips tripled.
> I would say without my sign I make $100-150 less in tips, based on past experience.
> 
> Here's the sign. I wanted it kind of simple, but my style is to try to add a little humor/cheesyness to it.
> The sign is actually larger and has Uber logo, but I cut it off.
> 
> View attachment 296543
> 
> (Made a cameo appearance in my pic)
> 
> Only once did anyone mention the sign. Group of guys getting out. One hands me a $5, another a $10. One says "go get some fuel".
> Others didn't mention it but the tips kept coming in! Just looking over my fares I would say about 60-70% of my pax tipped.
> 
> So I will never drive without it again. And I recommend if you don't have one, *GET ONE!
> View attachment 296555
> *
> 
> Here are the tips thanks to my awesome sign. Over 100 in cash tips also.
> 
> View attachment 296553
> View attachment 296557
> 
> 
> Mods, I know you might want to move this to the TIPS section, but I'm calling this advice.
> I didn't post it over there because that's where threads go to die, so I don't frequent those areas. Move it if you must. but I like it here.


That's truly incredible!!!!


----------



## Spider-Man

Cableguynoe said:


> Yep, exactly how I felt. Even felt that way driving this weekend knowing I was getting tips.
> But when money talks, I shut up.
> 
> If anyone is interested in the same one I have:
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/263390205647


Purchased!!!


----------



## Jay Dean

There are too many drunk people in my town for that to work, but I could see it working in markets where people are on the grind and where pax understand expenses, where I live, it is all LALA land and having a sign like that would only bring mass amounts of entitled comments and jokes. Hope it brings in tips for ya!


----------



## Philly215

Juggalo9er said:


> Driving for Uber is begging for money, the tip sign only means you're asking for more


Excellent point. **** it, I'm gonna try begging for more tips. There goes my dignity out of the window lol.


----------



## MoreTips

GigEconoMom said:


> Nice Kia soul. Is yours a 2016 as well?


Thanks, Its a 2015 + model. Its held up like a beast so far. 130,000 miles now on it and I bought it new. I've done all my brakes multiple times as expected, my only actual repair was a AC compressor that locked up but I do live in Florida so I wasn't too surprised since its used 10 months a year. So yes I would buy 1 again.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

This one would only work on the drunk shift, which I don't do any more. But I think it'd work well.


----------



## GigEconoMom

MoreTips said:


> Thanks, Its a 2015 + model. Its held up like a beast so far. 130,000 miles now on it and I bought it new. I've done all my brakes multiple times as expected, my only actual repair was a AC compressor that locked up but I do live in Florida so I wasn't too surprised since its used 10 months a year. So yes I would buy 1 again.


Mine I bought brand new in late 2016 and its got almost 80,000 miles on it. Regular brakes, tires, maintenance of course but around 50k last summer my evap canister broke and I couldn't pump gas in more than a couple of cents at a time. Thankfully it was under warranty and they got me back on the road within 24 hours!


----------



## Taxi2Uber

$920 in Uber trip earnings and only $93 in tips and you're excited?
When tips are only 10% of earnings, I'm upset.


----------



## MadTownUberD

I typically get around 10% in tips these days.


----------



## jgiun1

Taxi2Uber said:


> $920 in Uber trip earnings and only $93 in tips and you're excited?
> When tips are only 10% of earnings, I'm upset.


I didn't know where you're driving....that's a nice take & exciting to me, and I never got the tips.

Nice job Noe 
Now you have to sorry to HR BOSTON for his tip post....his last writing on forum.....lol


----------



## Merc7186

Cableguynoe said:


> We actually don't disagree. This was a special situation.
> I was picking up from a golf course and most were going to hotels just a few miles away.
> Not much room to long haul.
> 
> My best bet was doing as many $24 minimum fares as possible, and the tips were flowing like wine. So the more rides also helped the tips.


This sounds like a well thought out and educated decision, are you sure you should be anting???

Unfortunately we get no such events here in the 716. With that being said, St Patrick's Day weekend is next month. $$$  $$$


----------



## BikingBob

I haven't been tempted to add signs for tips in my car. At the moment I have 2 in my windows that say: 'Audio and Video Recording for Our Safety' and I don't want to clutter up my car. But I'll give it a whirl. They're like $10 on eBay.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Taxi2Uber said:


> $920 in Uber trip earnings and only $93 in tips and you're excited?
> When tips are only 10% of earnings, I'm upset.


Well first of all, most of my cash tips I think came from Uber pax. So it was probably over $200.
But yes, I'll take 10% of anything and be happy about it, considering I would have still been out there had I gotten zero in tips.


Juggalo9er said:


> As a mod in training I say it should stay here


They moved it to tips, so I'm not expecting any more responses to this thread.
Let her die!


----------



## BigRedDriver

I’m going to replace mine with Cableguynoe’s. 

The current one just says “Remember, driver knows where you live - Tips are greatly appreciated”

Thank you. 

Seems to work, but I get the feeling I’m being followed.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN

Merc7186 said:


> This sounds like a well thought out and educated decision, are you sure you should be anting???
> 
> Unfortunately we get no such events here in the 716. With that being said, St Patrick's Day weekend is next month. $$$  $$$


Tip Me Im Irish ....


----------



## welikecamping

I'm having a hard time with this. Yeah, I'd like to encourage tipping, but, IMHO, this seems to border on begging for tips. I'm gonna have to meditate on this one more.


----------



## Cary Grant

My sign is worth at least $100, to sometimes more than $200 per week, while driving only part-time.

One complaint out of over 14,000 trips.

More than a half-dozen Uber Listens trips, with 100% of them telling me they liked my sign.

My sign includes alternate methods of payment, like Venmo and Zelle. Most weeks, I get more in both cash and alternative payment systems than the total of all Uber and Lyft in-app gratuities, combined. If not for my sign, pax would not know how to tip using these alternative payment methods.


----------



## warsaw

_Simple, but it actually works for a few extra tips.

Most assholes, who never tip, would not be moved by any kind of sign or tipping jar, but a few might do it._


----------



## Uberfunitis

warsaw said:


> View attachment 297121
> 
> _Simple, but it actually works for a few extra tips.
> 
> Most assholes, who never tip, would not be moved by any kind of sign or tipping jar, but a few might do it._


I am moved to downrate a driver with a sign for unprofessionalism.


----------



## warsaw

I think the best solution is thank your riders first for their


Uberfunitis said:


> I am moved to downrate a driver with a sign for unprofessionalism.


Uber has made professional drivers into peasants with the ridiculous low fares and total disregard for them.

I'm more inclined to blame Uber and their entitled pax, than the poor ants that actually do the work that makes billionaires and investors richer.

I understand your point, but drivers are victims of the Uber Scam.


----------



## MadTownUberD

warsaw said:


> I think the best solution is thank your riders first for their
> 
> Uber has made professional drivers into peasants with the ridiculous low fares and total disregard for them.
> 
> I'm more inclined to blame Uber and their entitled pax, than the poor ants that actually do the work that makes billionaires and investors richer.
> 
> I understand your point, but drivers are victims of the Uber Scam.


I had a little conversation with some riders who seemed a little embarrassed to be going 2 blocks, probably due to the snow last night. But then they said "you probably don't mind getting paid $10 though!". Yes there was a flat rate surge of $1.50 or so, but I told them I wasn't going to make $10. The dummy actually said "but it said I had to pay $10 in the app!". I then educated him: "that's before Uber's cut".

I didn't go into details like I'd probably only collect $5 from the trip, and "make" only about $3 after expenses, because I had embarrassed him enough in front of his wife -- no need to stick in the knife and twist it.


----------



## welikecamping

Well, I've thought about it more and for now, I'm not going with a sign asking for tips or a rating. Here's why, and remember, your mileage may vary - If you feel a sign is worth it, then more power to you. I've always been leery of tipping, especially in the past few years. I would take business trips and it seemed as though everyone had their hand out, and there was a protocol for "how much". Either a percentage, or the number or bags, or this or that, and honestly, again- in my opinion, tipping is out of control. I do appreciate tips and I would never refuse a tip, but I feel it is up to the customer to decide when, where, what for and how much. 

I feel like if I just give a ride to someone, either around the block or down the road, I don't expect a tip. To me, it's like going to the sandwich shop and tipping the sandwich maker. I mean that person is already being paid to make a sandwich, per specifications, and I sincerely doubt that me throwing a buck in a jar is gonna make a difference in the product that is delivered to me. Similarly, someone requests a ride, I show up and give them a ride, they pay for it and I get paid for it. Now, if I were to go beyond just driving someone somewhere, I would expect to be rewarded for that. Things like lifting your heavy bags in and out of my trunk, making unscheduled stops, waiting for you to show up, or pretty much anything beyond just driving you safely to your destination should garner a tip for me. I will say that if I am taking you to or from the airport, and it involves me handling your luggage, then you better tip me, or your star rating will suffer.

So, yeah, I do see the value in advertising that you should tip your driver. I do understand that passengers may not understand the protocol or how to go about it, and if someone asks me, I would certainly tell them that cash is king, but you can also tip in the app. I'm not better than anyone else, and I enjoy tips as much as anyone else, I just don't feel the need to beg for it.

I mean no offense to those that encourage signs, this is only how I feel about it.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Uberfunitis said:


> I am moved to downrate a driver with a sign for unprofessionalism.


I would expect nothing less from you!



welikecamping said:


> Well, I've thought about it more and for now, I'm not going with a sign asking for tips or a rating. Here's why, and remember, your mileage may vary - If you feel a sign is worth it, then more power to you. I've always been leery of tipping, especially in the past few years. I would take business trips and it seemed as though everyone had their hand out, and there was a protocol for "how much". Either a percentage, or the number or bags, or this or that, and honestly, again- in my opinion, tipping is out of control. I do appreciate tips and I would never refuse a tip, but I feel it is up to the customer to decide when, where, what for and how much.
> 
> I feel like if I just give a ride to someone, either around the block or down the road, I don't expect a tip. To me, it's like going to the sandwich shop and tipping the sandwich maker. I mean that person is already being paid to make a sandwich, per specifications, and I sincerely doubt that me throwing a buck in a jar is gonna make a difference in the product that is delivered to me. Similarly, someone requests a ride, I show up and give them a ride, they pay for it and I get paid for it. Now, if I were to go beyond just driving someone somewhere, I would expect to be rewarded for that. Things like lifting your heavy bags in and out of my trunk, making unscheduled stops, waiting for you to show up, or pretty much anything beyond just driving you safely to your destination should garner a tip for me. I will say that if I am taking you to or from the airport, and it involves me handling your luggage, then you better tip me, or your star rating will suffer.
> 
> So, yeah, I do see the value in advertising that you should tip your driver. I do understand that passengers may not understand the protocol or how to go about it, and if someone asks me, I would certainly tell them that cash is king, but you can also tip in the app. I'm not better than anyone else, and I enjoy tips as much as anyone else, I just don't feel the need to beg for it.
> 
> I mean no offense to those that encourage signs, this is only how I feel about it.


I respect that point of view.
I also don't like the idea of asking for tips.

For me the main thing is it serves as a reminder for them. Some still think the tip is included or that you're simply not supposed to tip your driver.
Just like every time you sign a damn receipt there's a tip line.
You might not give a tip most of the time, but you know you have the option to if you want to.

Also, one of the reasons sometimes tips come in a day or 2 late, is because people don't think about it right then and there. Not until they open the app again do they see an option to tip. What if they don't ever use Uber again? 
But had you given them a reminder, as I did with my sign, they do it right away.

But I do agree with you on the signs asking for 5 stars. That I wouldn't do.


----------



## Cary Grant

My sign doesn't ask for 5 stars, but it does thank them (in advance) for being 5-star passengers. I think more than most get what that means. Those that don't get it, won't ever get it, even if you beat the snot out of them.

One thing I know for sure: Pax that whine like a female canine about how they don't want to tip? While VERY RARE, they can't keep their mouths shut about it. I ALWAYS know who those pax are, and I rate them accordingly (down there with the racists, bigots, barfers, pukers, pissers, crappers, bleeders, and other oozers).


----------



## warsaw

Cary Grant said:


> My sign doesn't ask for 5 stars, but it does thank them (in advance) for being 5-star passengers. I think more than most get what that means. Those that don't get it, won't ever get it, even if you beat the snot out of them.
> 
> One thing I know for sure: Pax that whine like a female canine about how they don't want to tip? While VERY RARE, they can't keep their mouths shut about it. I ALWAYS know who those pax are, and I rate them accordingly (down there with the racists, bigots, barfers, pukers, pissers, crappers, bleeders, and other oozers).


Can you share a copy of your sign?
I like the twist on the message, some people understand the irony or truth of the situation.


----------



## xgamrgeekx

MadTownUberD said:


> I had a little conversation with some riders who seemed a little embarrassed to be going 2 blocks, probably due to the snow last night. But then they said "you probably don't mind getting paid $10 though!". Yes there was a flat rate surge of $1.50 or so, but I told them I wasn't going to make $10. The dummy actually said "but it said I had to pay $10 in the app!". I then educated him: "that's before Uber's cut".
> 
> I didn't go into details like I'd probably only collect $5 from the trip, and "make" only about $3 after expenses, because I had embarrassed him enough in front of his wife -- no need to stick in the knife and twist it.


I have no problem telling pax, "You pay $10 in the app, I get $6 and some change after their cut." U/L like to be greedy, I like to be honest.


----------



## TomTheAnt

I actually went ahead and ordered sign to hang from the rearview mirror. Should have them here tomorrow and will see what happens with the Friday crowd. Not expecting a whole lot, but you never know.

I kind of see the sign as begging, too, and I'm not really fan of that. I'll experiment for a bit and then see if I want to keep it on there or not. Tips are not something I'm relying on, anyway, but they sure give a nice boost to the earnings and I'm sure everybody likes that.


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah

I have this sign up, the few times that it have failed, 
I fall back on the infamous Long Haul for the win!!!


----------



## Taxi2Uber

welikecamping said:


> I'm having a hard time with this. Yeah, I'd like to encourage tipping, but, IMHO, this seems to border on begging for tips. I'm gonna have to meditate on this one more.


I tip appropriately, but as soon as someone's hand is out, with the expectation of a tip, I'm out.












Cableguynoe said:


> I also don't like the idea of asking for tips.
> 
> For me the main thing is it serves as a reminder for them. Some still think the tip is included or that you're simply not supposed to tip your driver.
> Just like every time you sign a damn receipt there's a tip line.
> You might not give a tip most of the time, but you know you have the option to if you want to.
> 
> Also, one of the reasons sometimes tips come in a day or 2 late, is because people don't think about it right then and there. Not until they open the app again do they see an option to tip. What if they don't ever use Uber again?
> But had you given them a reminder, as I did with my sign, they do it right away.


Hilarious! But now it's OK, now that you're able to justify it in your mind. 
But..but.."I don't like the idea of asking for tips". LMAO Gimme a break.



> But I do agree with you on the signs asking for 5 stars. That I wouldn't do.


LMAO AGAIN!! Until you do a 180.
I know this is the internet and all, but be just a *little* bit Real.


----------



## UberLaLa

I know you and @deadmile a bit on the outs...maybe this will help make amends :wink:



Cableguynoe said:


> Ok guys, so over the past 2 years I've been against tip signs. I just never felt comfortable with it and probably discouraged many from using them.
> Well... I was wrong! Probably for the first time since I started posting here.
> 
> Since I've been driving less and less lately, about 3 Friday nights a month, and actually see possibly not driving any more at all in a few months, I thought I would try something else to make more money.
> 
> Well I just made over $350 just in tips this weekend. Now, this wasn't an average weekend, so I'm not suggesting I can make this kind of money any weekend. It was the AT&T Pro AM. So it's a big money week anyway. Biggest of the year for me. Even took a vacation day from work Friday to drive.
> But this is my 3rd time driving this event, and every year I make less and less, but this year my tips tripled.
> I would say without my sign I make $100-150 less in tips, based on past experience.
> 
> Here's the sign. I wanted it kind of simple, but my style is to try to add a little humor/cheesyness to it.
> The sign is actually larger and has Uber logo, but I cut it off.
> 
> View attachment 296543
> 
> (Made a cameo appearance in my pic)
> 
> Only once did anyone mention the sign. Group of guys getting out. One hands me a $5, another a $10. One says "go get some fuel".
> Others didn't mention it but the tips kept coming in! Just looking over my fares I would say about 60-70% of my pax tipped.
> 
> So I will never drive without it again. And I recommend if you don't have one, *GET ONE!
> View attachment 296555
> *
> 
> Here are the tips thanks to my awesome sign. Over 100 in cash tips also.
> 
> View attachment 296553
> View attachment 296557
> 
> 
> Mods, I know you might want to move this to the TIPS section, but I'm calling this advice.
> I didn't post it over there because that's where threads go to die, so I don't frequent those areas. Move it if you must. but I like it here.


Pics or it didn't....Oh Wait...NVM


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner

I posted a long time ago that I had seen dramatically increased tips using a "tipping appreciated" sign that was being sold by a vendor in the IAH waiting lot. At that time, it required the rider give a cash tip but I still saw much better tips. Now, with tipping "in app" as an option, I still see a higher percentage of tips than I ever did without the sign. I do like your sign better than mine and before I do go back to driving again (survival mode) I will get that sign and trim it down the same way you did.


----------



## itendstonight

FLKeys said:


> I don't like the tip specific signs myself I made sign that includes a few things including dash cam notice, tips and rating 5 stars. I have seen my tips increase and I have seen the number of rated rides increase.
> 
> I know how many feel about star ratings, I don't care, I have had several PAX mention my rating and how they feel more comfortable. I also think it helps talk up some tips.


Can we see a picture of your sign?!


----------



## FLKeys

itendstonight said:


> Can we see a picture of your sign?!


Maybe, not sure I can handle the abuse from the other members because it lets PAX know they can pair their phone for music. I already got abused for that once. Only 3 people did it so far and they all left great tips for it.

Let the abuse start.....










It fits in a plastic sleeve in my head rest covers and is easy to change if I want.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Uberfunitis said:


> I am moved to downrate a driver with a sign for unprofessionalism.


You're no fun.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Taxi2Uber said:


> LMAO AGAIN!! Until you do a 180.
> I know this is the internet and all, but be just a *little* bit Real.


Nah, don't think I'll do a 180 on that. I care about money, not about stars.


----------



## Dice Man

Good work.
Is that on the mirror?
Why not on the back of your seat?


----------



## Cableguynoe

Dice Man said:


> Good work.
> Is that on the mirror?
> Why not on the back of your seat?


The back of the seat I feel is more in their face.

Also, I like the feeling of my car looking nice and normal, not so much like a taxi. Usually I don't even use trade dress.
This sign doesn't stand out too much. I even cut it. Originally comes with the Uber logo. Don't even like that.

Simple message is all I'm trying to get across.


----------



## KD_LA

Cableguynoe said:


> View attachment 296543
> 
> (Made a cameo appearance in my pic)


Not at all what I expected to see staring back at me!


----------



## IMMA DRIVER

People tip cabbies all the time and don't need a reminder. They also tip the coffee shop cashier, valet attendant, airport hotel shuttle bus driver, etc.... We provide our vehicles, load and unload luggage, groceries, boxes, presents etc... Some have used their vehicle like UHaul moving vans when college students go home for summer vacation and still people don't tip. Everyone who takes Uber knows there's a tipping option on the app or they can hand cash. They have 2 options to tip and many times choose none. Uber driver's are becoming the new bus transit. Cheap fair, load as many as possible into the vehicle, have enough space to carry a bicycle and expect no tip.


----------



## PixieForce

I love the idea of a sign, I had been thinking about getting one for a long time when I saw one in a car when I was a passenger. I finally put some in my car yesterday (that I made myself yay!) between yesterday and today I have made almost $16 in tips (and I only drive like 3 hours a night on average) which isn't a ton or anything but without a sign I was rarely getting tips. I also got 9 more 5 star reviews in 2 days while normally I feel like people don't actually leave ratings often.

I _mostly_ wanted the sign to help the passenger anxiety as well as my own because I put on the sign "Is there anything I can do to improve your riding experience?" with icons under it basically saying to feel free to ask me to change the radio station. temperature, for a phone charger, saying I have water, and that if they feel like socializing- tell me about their day. As a rider I wouldn't want to ask the driver to change the music or temp because I would feel bad. idk. I'm weird. But if I feel that way I'm sure others do and this was a good way to up front be like hey! it's okay to ask!


----------



## PaxiCab

I’ve always been anti tip sign as well, always thought it would be no time until the ****** passenger pressed driver demanded cash because of the sign and make up some story, since some pax will find anything to be offended by...however I’d be open to giving that a try. Sign is simple enough and cheesy enough to at least make it not sound too descriptive or demanding


----------



## FLKeys

Personally I would not put up a sign for only tips, but that is me. I would feel like I was begging. I like the multi purpose signs. Takes the begging feel out of it for me.


----------



## Cableguynoe

FLKeys said:


> Personally I would not put up a sign for only tips, but that is me. I would feel like I was begging. I like the multi purpose signs. Takes the begging feel out of it for me.


But then you're begging for tips AND stars


----------



## FLKeys

Cableguynoe said:


> But then you're begging for tips AND stars


True, however I am also notifying them about Dash cam, phone chargers, and Satellite radio/music options. For me it takes the begging feel out of it. Just a personal opinion. May be superficial but hey I'll run with it.


----------



## PixieForce

FLKeys said:


> True, however I am also notifying them about Dash cam, phone chargers, and Satellite radio/music options. For me it takes the begging feel out of it. Just a personal opinion. May be superficial but hey I'll run with it.


that's mostly what I like about my sign. Yes, it starts with "asking" for a 5 star rating. But I started it with "Please take the time to rate" and put a 5 on the picture of 5 stars. I worded it that way because more than half of my trips never even put in a rating. But to let passengers know what you "offer" for them I think is really helpful and definitely makes it seem less beggy.

Oh! You offer x, x, x, x, and x? that's really cool. Hey look a reminder to rate! Tips aren't required but appreciated? maybe I should tip?


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa

GL1800SK said:


> got these for my car...... responses have been positive.


Where did you get that?


----------



## SHRPR

What are your thoughts on this sign?


----------



## TomTheAnt

Had my sign up hanging on the mirror for a few days now and haven't seen any noticeable increase in the number or the amount of tips. Will test it through this weekend and then make a decision whether to keep it or not.

My thinking is that the people who tip have already decided to do it well before they even ordered the ride. The ones that don't will not tip, no matter what. Right or wrong? Could be either, but I really don't like anything extra hanging around, so I might remove it if I decide it's not worth it.


----------



## KD_LA

SHRPR said:


> What are your thoughts on this sign?
> 
> View attachment 299501


What I think:


----------



## Cableguynoe

SHRPR said:


> What are your thoughts on this sign?
> 
> View attachment 299501


I think it's kind of discouraging them from giving you cash


----------



## PixieForce

SHRPR said:


> What are your thoughts on this sign?


I think it's too much. I wouldn't explain with images how to tip since it's not hard to figure out and so much info is overwhelming. Also the "Follow me on" is a bit odd. Did you make social media accounts specifically for uber driving?


----------



## TomTheAnt

Maybe my sign is working after all...

Got two $2 scratch-off tickets and one lottery ticket for tonight’s drawing from a pax who wanted to stop to get cigs during our 35 mile ride last night. LOL!,, :biggrin:


----------



## BigRedDriver

Made a label for the back of my Lyft Amp that just says “TIPS ARE APPRECIATED”. 

Will see if it does anything. At least now the Amp actually has a real purpose. 

I’ll let you know.


----------



## SHRPR

Cableguynoe said:


> I think it's kind of discouraging them from giving you cash


Good point, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Ozmancer

How about this tip jar idea I came up with? It worked so good I decided to sell them on Etsy. The components are made on my 3D printer and made out PETG plastic, so the heat in the car won't bother it a bit. It has a color changing LED light and looks good in the day and night







.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan

This thread is an eye opener. I had no intentions of asking for tips thought it was kind of tacky. But it looks like it works so I'm re-considering my position. I won't ask for stars but "Tips Appreciated" would not be too in your face.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Darrell Green Fan said:


> This thread is an eye opener. I had no intentions of asking for tips thought it was kind of tacky. But it looks like it works so I'm re-considering my position. I won't ask for stars but "Tips Appreciated" would not be too in your face.


Yep. I went almost 2 years without those signs and I regret it. 
Haven't driven as much since that great weekend I posted about, but still see an increase in tips in the rides I've given.


----------



## KD_LA

If you're asking for anything, asking for stars is just as important because it's too easy to get your rating screwed up by entitled paxholes who 1-star you for no reason. And yes, ratings do matter in the big picture.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan

KD_LA said:


> If you're asking for anything, asking for stars is just as important because it's too easy to get your rating screwed up by entitled paxholes who 1-star you for no reason. And yes, ratings do matter in the big picture.


I am still fairly new but I have noticed I am getting rides in places where I know damned well there are closer drivers. I've always had good ratings, is this what you mean when you say ratings matter?


----------



## KD_LA

Darrell Green Fan said:


> I am still fairly new but I have noticed I am getting rides in places where I know damned well there are closer drivers. I've always had good ratings, is this what you mean when you say ratings matter?


Kind of... Uber has a complicated algorithm for matching a driver to a passenger, and among the variables that go into it is the driver's rating. From what I've read, they even take into consideration the age of the car and the driver.


----------



## dauction

Maintaining a solid 30-35% Passengers tipping now..which is excellent considering I run mostly in a College Town

My thread a few months back on adding Tip Jar and Sign

https://uberpeople.net/threads/tips...gers-after-adding-signage-and-tip-jar.279061/


----------



## Darrell Green Fan

KD_LA said:


> Kind of... Uber has a complicated algorithm for matching a driver to a passenger, and among the variables that go into it is the driver's rating. From what I've read, they even take into consideration the age of the car and the driver.


Well I'm 60 with a good rating and a 7 year old car so I guess I hit 2 of 3.


----------



## Drivincrazy

I used to just pin some cash to the dash by radio and vents. I then changed my presentation and I have experienced a very noticeable increase. Check out the pic.


----------



## FLKeys

Drivincrazy said:


> I used to just pin some cash to the dash by radio and vents. I then changed my presentation and I have experienced a very noticeable increase. Check out the pic.


That would get you car jacked/shot in some areas. But yes having a visible tip holder/jar seeded with some tips usually works as a good tip stimulation for PAX.


----------



## Michael Hall

I wish Uber Eats drovers could hang a sign by there neck saying the same thing lol I’m just joking but you guys do get more tips then us because your driving passengers and we are not but I wish there was a way to let Uber Eats customers know about tipping


----------



## FLKeys

Michael Hall said:


> I wish Uber Eats drovers could hang a sign by there neck saying the same thing lol I'm just joking but you guys do get more tips then us because your driving passengers and we are not but I wish there was a way to let Uber Eats customers know about tipping


----------



## Michael Hall

FLKeys said:


> View attachment 302135
> View attachment 302136
> View attachment 302137


Thanks for the idea man, I'll have to get some money together to get some buttons.


----------



## welikecamping

So, much like cableguynoe (and because of him thank you very much), I did a 180 on this. I looked at what signs were available from various online sources, and they all seemed too busy or large for me. I can't use a hang-tag style as it would block the camera. So, I simply used Word Fonts and wrote: Tips are cool - they buy my fuel" in about a 24pt font, red with shading and laminated it. It is about 1.5 inches by 4 inches. I stick this in the fabric on the back of the passenger seat. Yeah, it still feels a bit like begging, but it is a very small and discrete sign, and I still hold no expectation of a tip for most rides. However, I've noticed a significant increase in cash tips - and a similar increase in the "I'll tip you in the app" comments.

Tips are an excellent way to show how much you appreciate people :cools:


----------



## uberdriverfornow

I got my tip signs coming tomorrow. I will update after about a week.


----------



## 100hoursuber

Cableguynoe said:


> Ok guys, so over the past 2 years I've been against tip signs. I just never felt comfortable with it and probably discouraged many from using them.
> Well... I was wrong! Probably for the first time since I started posting here.?
> 
> Since I've been driving less and less lately, about 3 Friday nights a month, and actually see possibly not driving any more at all in a few months, I thought I would try something else to make more money.
> 
> Well I just made over $350 just in tips this weekend. Now, this wasn't an average weekend, so I'm not suggesting I can make this kind of money any weekend. It was the AT&T Pro AM. So it's a big money week anyway. Biggest of the year for me. Even took a vacation day from work Friday to drive.
> But this is my 3rd time driving this event, and every year I make less and less, but this year my tips tripled.
> I would say without my sign I make $100-150 less in tips, based on past experience.
> 
> Here's the sign. I wanted it kind of simple, but my style is to try to add a little humor/cheesyness to it.
> The sign is actually larger and has Uber logo, but I cut it off.
> 
> View attachment 296543
> 
> (Made a cameo appearance in my pic)
> 
> Only once did anyone mention the sign. Group of guys getting out. One hands me a $5, another a $10. One says "go get some fuel".
> Others didn't mention it but the tips kept coming in! Just looking over my fares I would say about 60-70% of my pax tipped.
> 
> So I will never drive without it again. And I recommend if you don't have one, *GET ONE!
> View attachment 296555
> *
> 
> Here are the tips thanks to my awesome sign. Over 100 in cash tips also.
> 
> View attachment 296553
> View attachment 296557
> 
> 
> Mods, I know you might want to move this to the TIPS section, but I'm calling this advice.
> I didn't post it over there because that's where threads go to die, so I don't frequent those areas. Move it if you must. but I like it here.


I'll get one too why not. Where you get it? How much?


----------



## Cableguynoe

100hoursuber said:


> I'll get one too why not. Where you get it? How much?


Page one I posted a link on one of my posts. 
Great deal from that seller. 
But just google that line and you'll find other sellers selling very similar signs. 
I have no game in it. Just sharing what worked for me.


----------



## 100hoursuber

Cableguynoe said:


> Page one I posted a link on one of my posts.
> Great deal from that seller.
> But just google that line and you'll find other sellers selling very similar signs.
> I have no game in it. Just sharing what worked for me.


I'll get one and torture cheap paxholes on whole ride.


----------



## Dice Man

SHRPR said:


> What are your thoughts on this sign?
> 
> View attachment 299501


Too complicated!



KD_LA said:


> Kind of... Uber has a complicated algorithm for matching a driver to a passenger, and among the variables that go into it is the driver's rating. From what I've read, they even take into consideration the age of the car and the driver.


Age of driver???


----------



## KD_LA

Dice Man said:


> Too complicated!
> 
> 
> Age of driver???


I think this is one place I read it: https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...ns-age-discrimination-against-drivers.268761/


----------



## ColumbusRides

Impressive stats


----------



## TomTheAnt

I've had my sign hanging from the mirror now for a few weeks and I don't think it has made too big of a difference. Maybe a slight improvement I guess... Of course I don't have exact before/after comparisons and what not.

But I guess it doesn't hurt having it hanging there. Pretty discrete and that's the way I like it. No begging from me and no expectations, either. I'm still of the opinion that most pax's decision of whether to tip or not has been made well before they enter my truck.


----------



## Diamondraider

Uberfunitis said:


> I am moved to downrate a driver with a sign for unprofessionalism.


"This? This is the community of which you speak? Well, I'll not be a part of you and your community, buckaroo"


----------



## RodThompson

Inspired by this thread, I went home last night and almost ordered a sign off of Amazon. Then I realized it would be cheaper and more personal to just make my own. Plus it's a conversation starter!


----------



## forrest m

That's an awesome sign! It invites pax to see you as a real person with a regular life, not just some guy with a car. I would probably remember something like that as a rider.


----------



## tc49821

I think it's cheesy but uber promoted not tipping so much n the fare is so cheap compared to a taxi. My aunt n sister don't tip uber drivers,you don't have to . They both always tipped a cab driver. Imo a tip sign almost just leveling the playing field.


----------



## MusicMan03

Cableguynoe said:


> So I will never drive without it again. And I recommend if you don't have one, *GET ONE!
> View attachment 296555
> *


Someone posted sometime back, "My biggest regret is not driving with a tip sign from day one." After my first week with that tip sign from eBay, I feel that

$165 in tips in my first week driving with the sign.

I missed all of that spring break time in Panama City Beach last month. How much money did I miss out on? $500? More?


----------



## TomTheAnt

Haven’t had my sign hanging from the mirror for the past 2-3 weeks and ased on my completely unscientific research the amount of tips has remained at least pretty much the same.


----------



## Jessku

GL1800SK said:


> got these for my car...... responses have been positive.


Nice sign. Amazon?


----------



## TomTheAnt

Took the hanging sign off my mirror a few weeks ago. Haven't driven a whole lot since then, weeks since then have been pretty good: 25 of 60, 13 of 14, 8 for 18 and this week is 10 for 21 so far. 95% of the rides are Lyft.

And those are just the ones that tipped in the app. I have received a few cash tips, too, but I haven't noted them down anywhere.


----------



## Cableguynoe

uberdriverfornow said:


> I got my tip signs coming tomorrow. I will update after about a week.


Update?


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa

TomTheAnt said:


> Took the hanging sign off my mirror a few weeks ago. Haven't driven a whole lot since then, weeks since then have been pretty good: 25 of 60, 13 of 14, 8 for 18 and this week is 10 for 21 so far. 95% of the rides are Lyft.
> 
> And those are just the ones that tipped in the app. I have received a few cash tips, too, but I haven't noted them down anywhere.





TomTheAnt said:


> Haven't had my sign hanging from the mirror for the past 2-3 weeks and ased on my completely unscientific research the amount of tips has remained at least pretty much the same.


I decided to try a sign. Besides saying that trips are appreciated it says a lot of other things like rate me 5 stars and it asks the rider if they're okay with the temperature, music Etc. I got it on Amazon.

Much like the tip jar sitting next to a cash register I suspect it turns some people off.

I have three signs in my vehicle. The one mentioned, one that's all about the Sirius XM Radio listening options, and the other sign informs the rider that there's no smoking eating or vaping, but also asks if they're okay with the temperature, it says unless told otherwise I will follow the GPS. I have received many compliments for my signage.

However recently I had one rider who told me to take it all down. He obviously found it very annoying. He was not very squared away and kind of obnoxious. He is not the segment of the population from which I would take guidance.

Recently I've been trying to up my game and increase my rating and tips. They weren't bad before but I felt like I could do better.

What really seems to be working is greeting each rider with a smile, direct eye contact, greeting them by their name and asking how they're doing. It's important for a driver to convey calmness and confidence.

If we don't have confidence in ourselves they are not going to have confidence in us. I'm sure you've noticed that if it one point along the ride you ask the rider a navigational question, such as which way to go immediately after the pick up before the GPS has figured out the route they often end up giving you turn-by-turn instructions for the whole ride even though a you explain that the GPS guidance is now working.

By asking a question you shaking their trust and confidence. I think it's also to have the kind of presence in the vehicle that somebody would want the company of. Don't sigh or complain about other drivers driving in a way that makes it seem like you're flustered.

It's important you have it's important you be a person that other people would want to be around. You should make your riders feel that you are safe, aware, intelligent, approachable and easy going.

Ideally you would have all of the qualities a rider would want to see in their pilot if they were boarding an airplane.

Recently I took a ride share ride and I think the driver was doing a poor job. When I entered the vehicle I said good morning sir and he just blurted out my name to make sure I was the right person. I said yes and we took off. At no point during the entire encounter did he make any eye contact.

He didn't ask me how I was doing nor did he ask if the temperature or choice of music we're okay. When we arrived at my destination I wished him a good day and I think he said you too or something like that. It was very clear that he was making zero effort to be personable. His car was clean and his driving was good. I gave him five stars. I doubt someone who's not a Rideshare driver themselves would be as generous.

I don't think a driver has to kiss the rider's exhaust pipe but I think etiquette is important in a job of service. We are in a job of service. If you don't like people and you don't want to make any effort then get a job in a warehouse putting things on a shelf.


----------



## Cableguynoe

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I decided to try a sign. Besides saying that trips are appreciated it says a lot of other things like rate me 5 stars and it asks the rider if they're okay with the temperature, music Etc. I got it on Amazon.
> 
> Much like the tip jar sitting next to a cash register I suspect it turns some people off.
> 
> I have three signs in my vehicle. The one mentioned, one that's all about the Sirius XM Radio listening options, and the other sign informs the rider that there's no smoking eating or vaping, but also asks if they're okay with the temperature, it says unless told otherwise I will follow the GPS. I have received many compliments for my signage.
> 
> However recently I had one rider who told me to take it all down. He obviously found it very annoying. He was not very squared away and kind of obnoxious. He is not the segment of the population from which I would take guidance.
> 
> Recently I've been trying to up my game and increase my rating and tips. They weren't bad before but I felt like I could do better.
> 
> What really seems to be working is greeting each rider with a smile, direct eye contact, greeting them by their name and asking how they're doing. It's important for a driver to convey calmness and confidence.
> 
> If we don't have confidence in ourselves they are not going to have confidence in us. I'm sure you've noticed that if it one point along the ride you ask the rider a navigational question, such as which way to go immediately after the pick up before the GPS has figured out the route they often end up giving you turn-by-turn instructions for the whole ride even though a you explain that the GPS guidance is now working.
> 
> By asking a question you shaking their trust and confidence. I think it's also to have the kind of presence in the vehicle that somebody would want the company of. Don't sigh or complain about other drivers driving in a way that makes it seem like you're flustered.
> 
> It's important you have it's important you be a person that other people would want to be around. You should make your riders feel that you are safe, aware, intelligent, approachable and easy going.
> 
> Ideally you would have all of the qualities a rider would want to see in their pilot if they were boarding an airplane.
> 
> Recently I took a ride share ride and I think the driver was doing a poor job. When I entered the vehicle I said good morning sir and he just blurted out my name to make sure I was the right person. I said yes and we took off. At no point during the entire encounter did he make any eye contact.
> 
> He didn't ask me how I was doing nor did he ask if the temperature or choice of music we're okay. When we arrived at my destination I wished him a good day and I think he said you too or something like that. It was very clear that he was making zero effort to be personable. His car was clean and his driving was good. I gave him five stars. I doubt someone who's not a Rideshare driver themselves would be as generous.
> 
> I don't think a driver has to kiss the rider's exhaust pipe but I think etiquette is important in a job of service. We are in a job of service. If you don't like people and you don't want to make any effort then get a job in a warehouse putting things on a shelf.


Personally I think your sign said way too much. I never liked those. 
The point is to be a simple reminder and get them thinking about it. 
Not a list of rules that they have to read. 
I am also turned off by signs that are in my face telling me I can't eat, smoke, etc. even when I had no intention of doing any of those.

The other things you mentioned should go without saying, although some just don't have it in them to do those things naturally. 
IMO a sign helps everyone, but especially those who don't have that charming personality to make a pax want to tip them.


----------



## Disgusted38

Uberfunitis said:


> I would not use it, but I am glad you are happy with the results.


I feel the same, it would make me too uncomfortable. I have taken my fair share of Uber's here, and no one uses signs. Glad they work in your markets!


----------



## Cableguynoe

Disgusted38 said:


> I feel the same, it would make me too uncomfortable. I have taken my fair share of Uber's here, and no one uses signs. Glad they work in your markets!


Did you tip?


----------



## The Gift of Fish

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> If you don't like people and you don't want to make any effort then get a job in a warehouse putting things on a shelf.


No... I think I'll keep driving rideshare. Thanks, though.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Cableguynoe said:


> Update?


actually the day before i put my sign up my car went down and i started using a Fair car and haven't put the sign in it yet


----------



## Disgusted38

Cableguynoe said:


> Did you tip?


Yes I do tip!


----------



## Juggalo9er

Disgusted38 said:


> Yes I do tip!


Just the tip?


----------



## Disgusted38

Juggalo9er said:


> Just the tip?


Im sorry, I was asked if I tipped, what else are you asking? 5 stars?


----------



## Juggalo9er

Disgusted38 said:


> Im sorry, I was asked if I tipped, what else are you asking? 5 stars?


What did you think I was asking


----------



## waldowainthrop

I couldn't find the perfect place to post this and didn't want to start a new thread, so I'll post this here. I think this sign is the wrong way to do it. Yeah, I tipped cash but I was going to anyway.


----------



## gabesdaddee

waldowainthrop said:


> View attachment 387744
> 
> 
> I couldn't find the perfect place to post this and didn't want to start a new thread, so I'll post this here. I think this sign is the wrong way to do it. Yeah, I tipped cash but I was going to anyway.


Holy ghetto


----------



## BuberDriver

gabesdaddee said:


> Holy ghetto


the tape and the staples &#128514; ...don't want anyone stealing that sign, could be worth more than a banana with duct tape


----------



## MarinRm

saludos desde mexico


----------



## The Gift of Fish

waldowainthrop said:


> View attachment 387744
> 
> 
> I couldn't find the perfect place to post this and didn't want to start a new thread, so I'll post this here. I think this sign is the wrong way to do it. Yeah, I tipped cash but I was going to anyway.


Lol, FAIL. If it were customary to tip then there'd be no need for a sign. What a loser - I'd have one starred him for this.


----------



## waldowainthrop

The Gift of Fish said:


> Lol, FAIL. If it were customary to tip then there'd be no need for a sign. What a loser - I'd have one starred him for this.


Yeah it's actually a modern custom to _not_ tip rideshare drivers. I don't 1 star people unless they put my life at risk. It hasn't happened yet and probably won't since I don't take rideshare as a passenger often.


----------



## joebo1963

waldowainthrop said:


> Yeah it's actually a modern custom to _not_ tip rideshare drivers. I don't 1 star people unless they put my life at risk. It hasn't happened yet and probably won't since I don't take rideshare as a passenger often.


it was customary to tip taxi drivers and limo drivers but Uber came along and said tipping not necessary.... and people were more than happy not to tip.....now try and get them to tip...millennials suck and sometimes I simply drive off when i see them for a long ride when I know no tip....but the older generation still tips and I love them...and I stop for coffee or whatever they want....


----------



## KenLV

joebo1963 said:


> millennials suck


We've discussed this at length here.

There have been a bunch of surveys/reports to back this up and they all come to the same conclusion:

*Millennials tip less often* (something like 15% don't even tip when eating out!).

When they do tip, *they tip less* - by a large margin.

The next worse category? Parents with little kids.

These cheap-ass firetrucks are the same twits who think you should be paid $15, $20, $25+ per hour for an entry level, burger flippin', floor moppin', zero skill, first rung on the ladder, ...etc, job.

Where do these economic geniuses think that the money comes from to pay them? SMH


----------



## waldowainthrop

joebo1963 said:


> it was customary to tip taxi drivers and limo drivers but Uber came along and said tipping not necessary.... and people were more than happy not to tip.....now try and get them to tip...millennials suck and sometimes I simply drive off when i see them for a long ride when I know no tip....but the older generation still tips and I love them...and I stop for coffee or whatever they want....


Careful with that broad brush. I'm a millennial and tip very well.

You're right about the old custom. I always remember people tipping cabbies growing up.


----------



## joebo1963

waldowainthrop said:


> Careful with that broad brush. I'm a millennial and tip very well.
> 
> You're right about the old custom. I always remember people tipping cabbies growing up.


ok yes some tip thats why I wait 22 hours before I rate them....and that one good thing about Lyft

what annoys me is these guys especially throw money round at bars, casinos and strip clubs but zero to the driver....I been doing this for some years and many times hear them talking about their exploits...


----------



## KenLV

waldowainthrop said:


> Careful with that broad brush. I'm a millennial and tip very well


When you need 99% coverage, a broad brush is a perfectly acceptable tool.


----------

